
Are Coders Worth It? - tr3ndyBEAR
https://aeon.co/essays/dad-s-company-made-burgers-mine-just-eats-them
======
croh
The worth is 'hacker mindset' regardless of domain.

------
FearNotDaniel
(2013)

